# Very nice improvement on the Mini Mags



## dawg2 (Jan 2, 2012)

http://maglite.com/AA_Cell_LED.asp

I seldom get impressed with flashlights, but Mag Lite finally added some very practical, needed improvements. For one, it is a lot brighter.  It has a micro switch built-in.  SO when you turn the head bright mode comes on. Then turn it back slightly to "off" and right back on and it goes into a "dim" mode, do it again it is a strobe, do it again and it flashes SOS in morse.

The dim mode is nice when you don't need a realy bright light, especially when hunting.  The strobe is a BRIGHT Beacon and so is the SOS.

I recommend you check these out


----------



## alvishere (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I feel really dumb about right now.......


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 2, 2012)

alvishere said:


> Well I feel really dumb about right now.......



Dim or dumb?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 3, 2012)

I bought some LED upgrade bulbs on line for my C & D cell maglights
and they offer a 100 Lumen LED bulb for a 2AA cell Mini mag !!!!

It is on my "list" for next season.....


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice. Wonder what problems might arise out of the micro switch and if they are replaceable. I always carry two to swap out parts if needed.

Thanks for posting.


----------

